# Macrobiotic



## edith1334 (Jul 7, 2011)

Does anyone know of any good reference books for macrobiotic cooking?


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi!  Welcome to DC!

Are you seeking to learn about macrobiotic diets...or ways to incorporate more into your diet.  Authors Simon Brown and Michio Kushi have several books that are said to be a good place to start.  If you are just starting out, you may wish to check out some of the macrobiotic websites.  I think Kushi even has an institute regarding macrobiotics.  Just be sure to share what you learn!


----------



## Josie1945 (Jul 13, 2011)

Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------

